# 5th wheel questions and opinions needed



## cat-face timber (Jul 6, 2013)

The wife and me are looking to get a 5th wheel and a pickup to pull it.

The Ford F250 I have now is tired, the wife has a half ton...

So I need a pickup to pull it.

Not sure where to start, grew up with camp trailers, but they were all bumper pulls.

I have never pulled a 5th wheel before.

I have been doing some research and have gotten different ideas.

Some to say Pick the trailer first, others say to pick the pickup first.

Others say a 3/4 ton will work, others say a 1 ton.

What do you have and what do you think about it?

Thanks for any and all thoughts, and ideas


----------



## Redbird (Jul 8, 2013)

*Your camper will dictate what the tow vehicle needs to be*. Lots of "Lite" camper models being built now that can easily be towed with a properly equipped 1/2 ton truck. How much u plan to use the camper needs to be considered. The size of the camper determines how much truck is needed and the truck determines how much camper you can handle. I suggest finding a camper that has all the features that you want, or that you can afford, and then find a pickup capable of safely towing the camper, BUT they both have to be considered before buying either , unless money is not a consideration. Anytime i have been on a dealers lot the first question they usually asked is what are you planning on using as the tow vehicle. Lots of options/floor plans when it comes to buying a fifth wheel, TAKE YOUR TIME shopping and get what you want. Late summer/fall dealers are wanting to get inventory off lot for upcoming year so you can probably negotiate more but selection is probably not as good. New also comes with warranty, used likely does not. If buying used go over interior carefully and check for signs of any water entry or damage in closets, corners any place not clearly visible.. Most new campers are built in such a way to minimize the chances of water finding a way in (i've owned bumper type, fifth wheel and motorhomes, none NEW and water can find ways in, keep up the maintenance) Both front caps and roofs are wrapped around and over the sides on newer models, older campers not so much. I have a 32ft model (actual length overall is closer to 35) and tow with a 2000 ford 3/4 crewcab 4x4 with a 7.3 diesel does great for my needs. Long beds and shortbeds usually require different hitches (stationary vs slider). Hope this helps.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Jul 11, 2013)

*Good advice*

Everything Redbird said, ditto.
I tow a 38' fifth wheel with a one ton dually diesel long box, my preference over a single rear wheel, but I would stick with a one ton either way. The pin weight published by the rv manufacturer may indicate that a 3/4 ton would be safe, but consider how much extra weight might be added when you equip the unit for living, then add more stuff to suit your destination. Especially if you have a wife. I added air bags to the rear axle of the truck for levelling purposes with the slide in camper we used to own, and am glad to have them with the fifth wheel as well. 
One other thing, our truck is four wheel drive, and I would not change that either. We live in hilly country with gravel and dirt roads, have to deal with snow/ice/mud at different times leaving or returning home. Without 4 x 4 we would not get moving, sometimes.
Having said all that, if you like having the comforts of home when travelling, there is nothing like a fifth wheel trailer.
Oh, one more thing, we learned to re-fuel at truck stops when ever possible. You do not run into any tight spots doing that, its always easy in, easy out. Yes I had to learn that the hard way. More than once.:bang:


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you both for the great info!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 11, 2013)

Good advice above. I don't own one, but friends have a smallish 26' 5th wheel that was advertised as half ton towable. At 6,000 ish empty, by the time we loaded up for a week long trip with water, food, generator, and all the other knicknacks we added close to a ton to that, not including the 5 adults in the cab. We take 5-6 trips of varying length a year, and I do a lot of the "wheel time".

He upgraded to an F350 single rear wheel, diesel. It generally doesn't notice it's back there, other than fuel mileage, but if it's windy, duals would be better, although for almost every other use they have for the truck they'd suck.

It's 4x4, short box, and we don't need the slider with this trailer, perhaps the bigger ones have a longer pin setback from the front and would need it. Height and leveling can be tricky with 4x4, we had to add a 4" lift system to the trailer axles, and drop the hitch as low as possible without getting box interference, and it still rides tail-down a bit.

Good radial tires on the trailer are a must in my book. If the trailer comes with bias, make the dealer swap em before you even sign. It's a world of difference in how easily it tows, and will get you better tire life as well.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Jul 11, 2013)

*Tires*

Good point on the tires Steve, I forgot.
Most or all of these RV type trailers come with ST tires (aka China bombs by some!)
Our 5er is an '09, tandem axle, the oem tires (ST) together were rated for more than the unit weighed, loaded.
The tires had maybe 18,000 miles on them, still lots of tread. When I took the wheels off prior to a trip last year, to inspect the brakes and repack the wheel bearings,
I noticed all four tires had random cracks in the carcass, between the treads. Talked to a local tire shop, showed them one of the tires, they said "aw it looks okay" then asked "how long a trip you going on?" That right there I took as a sign, and ordered some LT tires, 14 ply, expensive but just kind of made me feel at ease. Have heard some hair raising tails about blow outs on fifth wheels.


----------



## Redbird (Jul 14, 2013)

Another note on tires, I never like to run tires on my tow vehicle or trailer that are over 6+ years old. Doesn't matter how they look on the outside they do have a lifespan check the date code stamped on the side to verify the tires age on a used rv. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 14, 2013)

Northern Az. has some mountains. Use enough truck to stop it. Almost anything will pull it but make sure it has enough azz to stop it.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Jul 15, 2013)

*Wide Bottom*



Fifelaker said:


> Northern Az. has some mountains. Use enough truck to stop it. Almost anything will pull it but make sure it has enough azz to stop it.



You mean like a wide ass dually? ?
Yeah the fuel sucking american dually pickups will maintain their cool on the hairiest roads, towing the heavy trailers.
No offense to the Nissan/Toyota crowd, but I'll stick with the trucks that have mass, even if they use more fuel to get it done.
Reminds me of what we used to say in the 70's: 'theres no replacement for displacement'


----------



## Redbird (Jul 15, 2013)

Wish double towing was legal here in VA. I have a small boat that I would like to drag around without having to take an extra vehicle but it's either that or strap the jon boat to the roof of the truck.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Fifth-wheel trailers are much easier and far more pleasant to hitch, unhitch and tow than pull trailers. The weight of your trailer (when fully loaded) dictates the size and towing capacity of your truck. I've owned 3 half-ton tow vehicles (2 pickups and a Burb) and two 3/4 ton pickups. Even when you only need a 1/2 ton tow vehicle, 3/4 ton beats 1/2 ton hands down. The difference between 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton is more than superficial. The 3/4 ton has heavier-duty springs, axles and tranny. 4WD is the only way to go. One can never predict when they might need the extra traction.

My current pickup is a 1999 Chevy Silverado 2500 with 8,600 GVW, extended cab, short bed and 4WD. The 6.0L-V8 in it tows and pulls uphill grades like a big block.


----------



## Redbird (Aug 1, 2013)

3/4 tons usually have larger brakes as well. Always good when it's time to stop. The 6.0 chevy motor is a horse, keep the rpm's up and let it do it's thing. Prior to the diesel I currently own I had a 2001 1500HD with the 6.0 it is a really good motor for towing.


----------

